

TSA Logo Contest - scdlbx
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/01/tsa_logo_contes.html

======
ErrantX
I cant help feeling this one:
<http://www.schneier.com/images/logocontest/Auximinus.i.jpg>

Is an example of Godwin's Law in practice [1].

To be honest I cant see the point of this; it's barely productive or conducive
to addressing the issues.

1\. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_law>

~~~
lionhearted
> To be honest I cant see the point of this; it's barely productive or
> conducive to addressing the issues.

Firmly disagree - I love this. The biggest problem with government agencies
are that you can't put them out of business by refusing to patronize them, so
you have to whip the public into a frenzy and get politicians' attention. This
should help with that.

As for TSA: I'm an American, I travel a lot, and I think TSA is absolutely a
mess and a joke and a disgrace. I don't support how I get treated and how
visitors to our country get treated. If we can get enough pressure to shut
down TSA or reform it, who knows, maybe we can move on to other scummy
branches from there. It's a longshot, but it's really our only hope at this
point from the giant bureaucracy snowball that's rolling down the hill really
fast gaining speed.

~~~
ErrantX
I kinda see what your saying; but the images are possibly going too far. Now
the view Scheiner is supporting (certainly the right one) could start to look
just as silly or extreme because of the supporting actions.

I think there are better ways to cause a fuss than have someone design a logo
with a Nazi connotations! It can't help.

------
jerf
I like the motto on the second one: "The Perception Of Security Is As Good As
Actual Security", but I can't help feel that what that really needs is to be
in Latin. Can anyone help me out on that? (Suitably pith-ified, if that would
help; I'm looking for the ideas not a literal word-for-word.)

------
dschobel
I nominate this picture:
[http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/the_daily_dish/2010/01...](http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/the_daily_dish/2010/01/goldblog-
bait.html)

------
DannoHung
I like the body scanner one in the bottom right.

It's got layers.

